# oase bitron 36 bedienungsanleitung



## eddiechris (2. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,
habe bei ebay eine bitron 36 ersteigert. Leider fehlt die Bedienungsanleitung. Wo bekomme ich eine her?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Spoony (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: oase bitron 36 bedienungsanleitung*

Hallo,

auf der Oase-Homepage kannst du zu allen aktuellen Geräten die Anleitungen finden. Hier der direkte Link zur Bitron 36 Anleitung: http://www.oase-livingwater.com/pdb/data/media//dokumente/56368_bitron36c_multi.pdf


----------

